

“The Hard Thing about Hard Things”: The most valuable book on startup management - jgalt212
http://pando.com/2014/03/04/the-hard-thing-about-hard-things-the-most-valuable-book-on-startup-management-hands-down/

======
jgalt212
I know Sarah Lacy is a bit of a joke as a journalist, but here she is giving a
glowing review to a book written by one of her investors.

